
Show HN: Savedreplies.io – start using canned response everywhere - mike97
https://savedreplies.io
======
mike97
Hi guys,

I've just finished my MVP and I would like to get some feedback, it's a
desktop app(right now working only on windows, we have plans to release it for
macOS after some validation)

Value proposition: "Offering support or doing marketing/sales on social
media/forums/skype can be a very repetitive task or if you work in a big
company offering support it may be hard to remember the canned responses that
were set by someone else, this is why we come up with SavedReplies, using it
you can start using the same canned responses everywhere on your computer."

This is mostly intended for people who support or do marketing/sales on social
media/forums and other types of sites like the one mentioned, anyway, if you
are interested I can provide more info

------
onion2k
Your website's menu doesn't work. theme.js is replacing the browser's click
listener on each of the menu a tags with a call to the "smoothScrolling"
function. That function scrolls the page down to an element that has a "name"
attribute that matches the hash, but you've used id attributes on them
instead.

FYI you could replace that entire block of code with "html { scroll-behavior:
smooth; }" in your site's CSS and get the same effect without needing any JS
code at all.

~~~
mike97
Oh, I've just checked and you're right, it's because we made some changes to
the website lately, thank you for reporting this!

Also what do you think about the product?

~~~
onion2k
It's not something that I'd use.

~~~
mike97
Ok, thank you for the feedback!

